# Budgies Fighting



## Akkly (Aug 2, 2021)

Hello there. I've been reading threads on the forum but haven't made an account until now. I have two male budgies one named Chomp another Avisa. Chomp is older by a year. They got along until recently. First it was Avisa disturbing Chomp while he was eating. Chomp would then move to his other bowl. When it continued, I talked to Avisa whenever Chomp was eating and it worked. Just like 30 minutes ago I saw Avisa keep moving out his beak towards Chomp for him to move and he didn't stop. I figured I had already tried to much to change the behavior while they were in the same cage. So I moved Avisa into a temporary cage. I had gotten Chomp on his own from an owner and it came with this small cage. I've kept it for vet trips. But it's not big enough for a single budgie. I know the size is 30x18x18 (I think) for a single budgie. Can you recommend any cages of that size?

But I have put Avisa in a separate cage, he kept moving for like 20 minutes to find Chomp but he's relaxing now with some music I put on. I know they can get along as they did for almost four years with no issues. So, what do I do now? How do I stop Avisa from trying to stop Chomp from eating and staying on a perch? The plan right now is to keep Avisa in the separate cage for two days, and introduce him to the main cage and see how things go. I don't know if that's too soon. If you have any suggestions please do tell.

They will have the room to play with each other as they get along outside of the cage still.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Take a look at this cage , it does not look too big in the picture but it is 25 inches X 21 inches and 29 1/2 inches high. Prevue Pet Products Square Top Parakeet Cage, White : Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies Were there any changes in the environment right before they started acting aggressive?


----------



## Akkly (Aug 2, 2021)

Cody said:


> Take a look at this cage , it does not look too big in the picture but it is 25 inches X 21 inches and 29 1/2 inches high. Prevue Pet Products Square Top Parakeet Cage, White : Amazon.ca: Pet Supplies Were there any changes in the environment right before they started acting aggressive?


Thanks for the cage recommendation. 

Not that I can think of. I was feeding Chomp with a little bowl as Avisa wasn't letting him eat. I guess I gave Chomp more attention because I wasn't feeding Avisa food and figured he'd eat at his bowl if he was hungry.

About 3 days ago I realized I was doing that and fed Avisa food every time I fed Chomp. 

I think two days ago I got a different water bowl, but the old one was always in the cage as Avisa didn't go close to the new water bowl. I kept the water bowl on the outside of the cage for a day and when I saw they were comfortable standing near it, Chomp even drinking from it, I put it in the cage.

Other than that I don't know. Do budgies get irritated when tired? Because they did spend a lot of time out the cage today. But even then, I don't know why Avisa started to disturb Chomp while he was eating.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Budgies can have territorial arguments, how big is the cage they were sharing?


----------



## Akkly (Aug 2, 2021)

Cody said:


> Budgies can have territorial arguments, how big is the cage they were sharing?


The cage they were sharing is 16 inches long x 25 inches wide x 34 inches high. I got it from a friend because we needed to upgrade from the really small cage, and kept it because it had seemed to work. You suspect it could be cage size?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sometimes a bird just wants its own space in a cage and when the cage it too small that cannot be achieved and it results in aggression. Is there only one food and one water dish for both of them in that cage?


----------



## Akkly (Aug 2, 2021)

Cody said:


> Sometimes a bird just wants its own space in a cage and when the cage it too small that cannot be achieved and it results in aggression. Is there only one food and one water dish for both of them in that cage?


Is the cage size too small for them? There is two food bowls and two water bowls right now. I used to have one water bowl but have two as I got a new bowl and Avisa is not used to it yet. I did plan on using the old water bowl as a food bowl, so there would be three.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Please review this for recommended cage sizes. Cage sizes.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

Could you please post pictures of the cage the two budgies were housed in together?

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Akkly (Aug 2, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> Could you please post pictures of the cage the two budgies were housed in together?
> 
> ...











This is how it was yesterday.









I moved it to this today because I noticed they both prefer the food bowl on the left, so I moved the other food bowl to the same height.

I'm still going to keep Avisa in the other cage at night, I wanted to see if the food placement was off.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!

You’ve come to the best possible place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! It’s great to have you on the forums 

Cody and FaeryBee have given great advice and resources above!
If you have any questions after reading through everything, please let us know as we’d love to help!
Best wishes! 👋


----------

